# sr20 swap/suspension problems



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

I recently replaced my ga15 automatic with an sr20 with lsd manual. I have been experiencing a rather bouncy ride in the front of my b14. I was wondering if most people make changes to their suspension after converting to sr20. My car game with jdm lowering springs and I was wondering if I had to replace them or mabey its my shocks that need upgrading.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

A lil help please...anyone


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

keep in mind that the SR20 is a bit heavier than the GA. If your springs are cheap and/or your struts are worn that could be the cause or your bouncy ride. I'd check that first. It sounds like the bounciness is because of the spring strut combo that came with the car so you probably want to upgrade those.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks, Ill try upgrading my shocks the springs should be good they are Japanese Sus-Tech that came with the car. If anyone knows that they are cheapo springs let me know


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Make sure you get struts that can handle the stiffer rates of lowering springs. Most people use AGX. Check the sticky on lowering springs for the good/bad brands. If you do end up replacing you whole suspension look into some coilovers like Tein Basics. I think they only cost a little more than a spring/strut combo. Personally I wish Tein made Basics for the B13.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks, I bought some tokico gas shocks as Im limited in what I can get where Im from (Trinidad). Its really expensive to order from the US. If this does not help I would not have a choice


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

lucino said:


> thanks, I bought some tokico gas shocks as Im limited in what I can get where Im from (Trinidad). Its really expensive to order from the US. If this does not help I would not have a choice



how are the tokico shocks?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> how are the tokico shocks?


They are marginal in performance. Do you plan on pairing them with lowering springs?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

wes said:


> They are marginal in performance. Do you plan on pairing them with lowering springs?



yeah.. some lowering springs to drop my car 1.25-1.5 inches.. as I've heard they are good just dependant on what car your putting them on..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> yeah.. some lowering springs to drop my car 1.25-1.5 inches.. as I've heard they are good just dependant on what car your putting them on..


Go with the KYB AGX and hypercoil springs. Do a search on this combo, it is THE best spring and shock combo without switching to coilovers!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

wes said:


> Go with the KYB AGX and hypercoil springs. Do a search on this combo, it is THE best spring and shock combo without switching to coilovers!



I got you.. but thing is do they sell them for a b13.. 91-94 sentra?? i've been to a million sites and auto parts places and they have a very limited suspension choices.. i'll do a search on these and see if i can find them..


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I did find them for my model.. 
whats the deal with "hypercoil springs"?? are they lowering springs? or some special type of springs.. ?? how would I lower 1.5"??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> I did find them for my model..
> whats the deal with "hypercoil springs"?? are they lowering springs? or some special type of springs.. ?? how would I lower 1.5"??


Did you search for hypercoil springs? Remember there is more than just one forum for Nissan's. The Hypercoil's are always on sale at sr20forum for the B13. Researching them between this forum and that forum will answer all of your questions.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

wes said:


> Did you search for hypercoil springs? Remember there is more than just one forum for Nissan's. The Hypercoil's are always on sale at sr20forum for the B13. Researching them between this forum and that forum will answer all of your questions.



yeah i'm a lil new to this.. thanks man.. I will search a little more..


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

Ive ordered tokico hp from the US this will solve my problems hopefuly


----------

